#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  '7 habits of highly effective people', A book changes your life

## Adiza

7 habits of highly effective people by Stephan Covey has crossed 15 million selling around the world. It is a guide to change our life toward success. Covey relate everything with the perception of individual. If you want to change a situation, you must change your self.To change your self you must simply change your perception towards the situation. These are the 7 habits he has mentioned to practice in our life.
1.Be proactive - Personal vision
2.Begin with the end in mind - Personal leadership
3.Put first things first - Personal management
4.Think win-win - Interpersonal leadership
5.Seek first to understand, then to be understood - Empathetic communication
6.Synergize - Creative coorperation
7.Sharpen the saw - Balanced self-renewal

----------


## Bhavya

> 7 habits of highly effective people by Stephan Covey has crossed 15 million selling around the world. It is a guide to change our life toward success. Covey relate everything with the perception of individual. If you want to change a situation, you must change your self.To change your self you must simply change your perception towards the situation. These are the 7 habits he has mentioned to practice in our life.
> 1.Be proactive - Personal vision
> 2.Begin with the end in mind - Personal leadership
> 3.Put first things first - Personal management
> 4.Think win-win - Interpersonal leadership
> 5.Seek first to understand, then to be understood - Empathetic communication
> 6.Synergize - Creative coorperation
> 7.Sharpen the saw - Balanced self-renewal


Really great tips to self development thank you for sharing

----------


## Assassin

> 7 habits of highly effective people by Stephan Covey has crossed 15 million selling around the world. It is a guide to change our life toward success. Covey relate everything with the perception of individual. If you want to change a situation, you must change your self.To change your self you must simply change your perception towards the situation. These are the 7 habits he has mentioned to practice in our life.
> 1.Be proactive - Personal vision
> 2.Begin with the end in mind - Personal leadership
> 3.Put first things first - Personal management
> 4.Think win-win - Interpersonal leadership
> 5.Seek first to understand, then to be understood - Empathetic communication
> 6.Synergize - Creative coorperation
> 7.Sharpen the saw - Balanced self-renewal


Relay great, I searched for the detailed description of this book and found this animated review. Hope you all like it.

----------


## Adiza

> Relay great, I searched for the detailed description of this book and found this animated review. Hope you all like it.



Wow, Thank you for sharing. It will be helpful for those who want a brief description. But if you read the book, you can find some real life examples.

----------


## Bhavya

> Relay great, I searched for the detailed description of this book and found this animated review. Hope you all like it.


Thanks for sharing it here Assassin, I got a brief description of the book through it.

----------


## Assassin

> Wow, Thank you for sharing. It will be helpful for those who want a brief description. But if you read the book, you can find some real life examples.


Yes it is, I share this to make a brief info about this book. Hope it will boost an intention to read this book i thought.

----------


## Bhavya

> 7 habits of highly effective people by Stephan Covey has crossed 15 million selling around the world. It is a guide to change our life toward success. Covey relate everything with the perception of individual. If you want to change a situation, you must change your self.To change your self you must simply change your perception towards the situation. These are the 7 habits he has mentioned to practice in our life.
> 1.Be proactive - Personal vision
> 2.Begin with the end in mind - Personal leadership
> 3.Put first things first - Personal management
> 4.Think win-win - Interpersonal leadership
> 5.Seek first to understand, then to be understood - Empathetic communication
> 6.Synergize - Creative coorperation
> 7.Sharpen the saw - Balanced self-renewal



Here are some of my book suggestions

*Robin Sharma's little black book for stunning success -* Where you can learn about leadership*Vex King's Good Vibes Good Life -* This book help you to learn about the importance of self-love*LOUISE HAY's YOU CAN HEAL YOUR LIFE -* You can learn how to heal anything with the right mental work*MELISSA AMBROSINI's MASTERING YOUR MEAN GIRL -* It will light up your mid with positivity and inspiration

----------

